# rockwool question



## buzzcat (Oct 28, 2007)

i am using a flood and drain setup.
can i grow a plant all the way to harvest in a 4" rockwool cube?


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 28, 2007)

yeah the roots will out grow it, but then you put them in net pots or clay balls (or other hydroponic grow medium). your shouldnt need to put them into biger cubes.


----------



## Vegs (Oct 28, 2007)

I used rockwool plugs to sprout the seeds as well as nestling those plugs in larger pots of L.E.C.A (clay balls). I'm not sure of you could grow the plant in its entirety using just the 4 inch grow cube without running into problems.

Is there anything stopping you from planting that grow cube in a larger container with some growth medium?


----------



## stickytasticbud (Oct 28, 2007)

yeah i would think the only way to use the rockwool cubes without putting them into a medium would be to to make sure that the cubes are covered completely from the light.  I just dropped some seeds in  rapid rooters and put those directly into clay balls.  The pots are only 5x5. Check out my grow journal they are doing awesome.   What kind of system are you going to be using the rockwool with btw?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 28, 2007)

buzzcat said:
			
		

> i am using a flood and drain setup.
> can i grow a plant all the way to harvest in a 4" rockwool cube?


 
What type of media have you filled your grow chambers with?


----------



## buzzcat (Oct 28, 2007)

i didnt know about grow meduim. the hydro shop just gave me rockwool and the setup. see picture. i do have some of those clay things, do i dump them into the tray around the cubes?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 28, 2007)

You'll have to show a pic of your system. That one closeup doesn't tell me enough about what you have going.

Can you back up a bit?

Explain to me how your system works.

It looks like there is no room for anything but the rockwool cubes...

I'll be able to tell more when I see the entire system.

Do you have a link to where you bought it and the name they've given it?


----------



## buzzcat (Oct 28, 2007)

basically it floods and drains, ebb and flo thing!. very little room between cubes in perforated tray. i tried finding my model online with no luck. but it was bought as a ready to go system, pagage deal. it's got a 4 gallon res and a perforated tray that sits on top. 8 4 by 4 cubes fit nicely, but there is a small 3" gap at drain pipe area.
 hope you can help.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 28, 2007)

buzzcat said:
			
		

> basically it floods and drains, ebb and flo thing!. very little room between cubes in perforated tray. i tried finding my model online with no luck. but it was bought as a ready to go system, pagage deal. it's got a 4 gallon res and a perforated tray that sits on top. 8 4 by 4 cubes fit nicely, but there is a small 3" gap at drain pipe area.
> hope you can help.


 
I'm trying to figure out where your roots will be. It doesn't look like there is any room for root growth in your trays. The root system usually gets to about a full handful on each plant in an ebb and flow system.

When the roots come out of your 4 x 4 cube, where will they go then?


----------



## buzzcat (Oct 28, 2007)

they will just lay in the tray with 1/4 inch of room underneath the cubes (there is also water lying in this 1/4 inch).
basically no room underneath the cubes.


----------



## kiefsmokin' (Oct 30, 2007)

buzzcat said:
			
		

> i am using a flood and drain setup.
> can i grow a plant all the way to harvest in a 4" rockwool cube?


 Yes! It's a little bit harder though, because you have to have the right set up. This video I found explains everything...

Click Here


(Link edited by Stoney Bud. The one you posted was all messed up)


----------



## sweet tooth (Nov 4, 2007)

If I were you I would put a rockwool slab under the 4x4s it will gives the roots somewhere to grow and you plants will in turn grow larger. If you cant find them to fit cut them and dont worry about the 4x4s sticking up over the sides most of the roots will be spreading through slabs and the 4x4s will wick up the nutes and your drain will prevent an overflow


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 4, 2007)

buzzcat said:
			
		

> they will just lay in the tray with 1/4 inch of room underneath the cubes (there is also water lying in this 1/4 inch).
> basically no room underneath the cubes.


 
In an ebb and flow system, you have to have enough room in the area of the grow chamber for the root system. If you're going to keep your plants very small, you might get away with the space you have.

No light can hit the roots.

I'll be very interested to watch this grow.


----------

